# Best hunting vehicle under $5000?



## JoshM (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions? 

I know a LOT of people stick by them little Toyota trucks but what is YOUR experience with them or any other hunting vehicle. Also anything you WOULDN'T suggest getting may help as well.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 11, 2009)

That is a question that a lot of people are going to have differing opinions on.  

Also, do you require a truck bed?  or is a jeep going to work?  Is it going to be used as a daily driver? or just hunting/off-road use?

I've got a little toyota 2wd that I use for everything (22re engine).  I like it.  The club I was a part of had pretty good roads and I have a 3 wheeler to get around once there.  Gets me 27mpgs daily driving and my 3 wheeler can fit in the back on the way to the club.

If you're looking for just hunting vehicle, jeeps are good because of their tight turning radius and they are pretty narrow.  Actually, the Suzuki Samurai has a good following and I believe there is one for sale in the classifieds section.

My in-laws have always had z-71 trucks.  They've been good to them.  All have gone well into the 100s of thousands of miles and they are cheap to fix if something goes wrong.  You'll just not get as good gas mileage on those.  But mpg's are going to suffer no matter what if it is a 4wd.


----------



## JoshM (Feb 11, 2009)

I understand, thanks for all your input nontheless.

It doesn't have to have a bed but it is prefered however 4wd is without a doubt needed.

How do you like the 22re? I've heard nothing but praise from those little motors and I've seen countless Toyota trucks with 250k+ still running like the day they were new.

I've had it in my mind to get a small truck (S10, Ranger, etc) as when coon season is in I'll go 5+ nights a week (50-75 miles both ways average) and even in the off season I'll go about once/twice a week to keep the dogs sharp and train pups so it goes without saying that I'll need all the mileage I can get!


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 11, 2009)

JoshM said:


> I understand, thanks for all your input nontheless.
> 
> It doesn't have to have a bed but it is prefered however 4wd is without a doubt needed.
> 
> ...




I like the 22re...has enough power to tow a trailer with a couple of lawnmowers on it to boot.  It does have it weaknesses though.  I just replaced the radiator and the water pump on it....at 163k miles.  Also, in about 20k miles or so, I'm going to have to replaced the timing chain and guides.  Why?  because they made the guides plastic  and they wear out....when they do...kaboom  Also, the Toyota's seem to have a weak spot with the head gaskets....not sure if that is people driving them when they get hot or what...but some say the v6's had more issues with the head gaskets than the 4 bangers.

I've seen a lot of rangers and s10s with highmileage on them as well.  Also, the Nissan Hardbody's have good reps.  If you buy a mid 90s Tacoma, just check the frame for rust issues...they had a recall on them.

The 4x4 toyos get lower mpgs...closer to 20 I believe.  But that still is better than 16 mpg in a z71.  If you want a good off-road toyota website check out www.ih8mud.com.  Primarily Landcruiser stuff, but they've added a lot of pickup/tacoma stuff over the past couple of years.

Not sure what kind of mileage the samurai's get, they've got a smaller 4 cyl...I think 1.9L.  Also, there are a ton of aftermarket items you can get for those things...but I'm not sure how fast you'd want to drive a sammy sittin on 35s


----------



## Eroc33 (Feb 13, 2009)

i have a 86 toyota 4x4 and like it but a jeep would be nice because they are easier and cheaper to work on


----------



## carabrook (Feb 13, 2009)

98 toyota tocoma 4 wheel drive and I love it, lots of miles on it but just keeps ticking and the gas mileage is a big plus. Have a tool box and a dog box in the back works great


----------



## whitworth (Feb 15, 2009)

*Passed on to the great junkyard in the sky*

But I had an old Toyota Tercel that went everywhere on hunting and fishing trips. 

With a deer in the trunk, I had to put most of my hunting stuff in the back seat and the passenger seat.  Wasn't very good at hauling a gang.


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 15, 2009)

Eroc33 said:


> i have a 86 toyota 4x4 and like it but a jeep would be nice because they are easier and cheaper to work on



there cheap to work on but know a days the intitial price is what kills ya


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 15, 2009)

A 4WD GMC Jimmy. I'm on my second one. This one has 128,000 miles and I expect to put over 300,000 on it. It gets 24MPG highway and it's got the biggest V-6 available. The Vortex engine runs like a V-8.


----------



## firebiker (Feb 17, 2009)

*Jeep Wrangler w/ a hitch all carrier on the back.
best Hunting vehicle I ever owned 
That thing would go anywhere and carried my hunting supplies and game.
why did i ever get rid of it  , I just had to have a truck so then I had to get a 4 wheeler *


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 11, 2009)

Suzuki Samurai. Bulletproof, quiet 4cylinders.


----------

